# 330i Vs Prelude Vs Infinity G35



## Musicmesa (Apr 11, 2004)

I Thank you guys for your forum - you've helped me a lot - buying a new car can't decide!

I want an M3 but the bank won't loan me the $ even on a lease - soooooo I am stuck between 3 cars - 330i - 330i with Performance Package or the Infinity G35.

My prelude was a 97 with Sportshift and I LOVED it -

I want a car that will perform as good or better than this car, and I am leaning to the Beemer - never owned own - gosh - have not even DRIVEN one -

But I know that I will love the G35 and 330i when I test drive - but its hard to testdrive a car on the open highway where the traffic cruises at 90 lol -

I really like the 330i with performance package - Is it worth the extra $$?

Oh Man $%$#%& - Maybe I should just save my $$ and buy the car I REALLY want - the M3, but then again who needs a car that will go 2 x the speed limit

Any suggestions?


----------



## Musicmesa (Apr 11, 2004)

*Test Driving*



rumratt said:


> Welcome to bimmerfest.
> 
> Suggestion #1: Use the search feature. There have been a ton of discussions regarding the performance package, and also the G35 vs 330i comparison.
> 
> Suggestion #2: Drive the cars before deciding. Don't spend months reading other people's opinions before driving the cars. Get (a few) test drive in asap. You might like one more than the other and all the reading is for nothing.


Absolutely - good idea just that I have found in the real world, you really don't get the chance to take a car to its limits in the test drive - Thanks!


----------



## killerdeck (Dec 21, 2001)

*Also remember...*

Also remember when you make the comparison, make sure you dont just say G35 = cheaper and more bang for the buck until you take everything into consideration. Remember if $ is any issue, which it sounds like the bank thinks it is, you have to remember the following:

1.) Infinity = horrible resale value vs. BMW = good to excellent resale value
2.) Make sure you check on the cost of insurance for a G35 as well. My buddy who is the same age (25), very similar driving record (no tickets/one ticket), same deductibles, same insurance company, same city is being charged about $300 more per year for the G35.
3.) Finally, price out a 330 Perf. Pkg vs. G35. If you are willing to get 330i with a couple options vs. a G35 with a lot of options the price difference is not very much. For instance, I ordered a 330i Perf. Pkg. out the door for $38,800 with Xenon and Fold Downs only. The Infinity I looked at would have been $36,000.
4.) Remember the G35 does not come with free maintanence std either.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## THE RING (Feb 14, 2004)

I agree with the resale value of the BMW's. Infi. does not impress me with thier cars, after all they are a nissan. I have the sprots package and i love it. I say diffently get it.


----------



## Musicmesa (Apr 11, 2004)

killerdeck said:


> Also remember when you make the comparison, make sure you dont just say G35 = cheaper and more bang for the buck until you take everything into consideration. Remember if $ is any issue, which it sounds like the bank thinks it is, you have to remember the following:
> 
> 1.) Infinity = horrible resale value vs. BMW = good to excellent resale value
> 2.) Make sure you check on the cost of insurance for a G35 as well. My buddy who is the same age (25), very similar driving record (no tickets/one ticket), same deductibles, same insurance company, same city is being charged about $300 more per year for the G35.
> ...


Thank you!!

And that's about where I am - sitting between a 330i and getting the performance package - I am really more interested in overall performance, longevity, resale etc.

I am aware of the insurances - I am an insurance guy

I also LOVE the 5 series, but I am afraid I would need to get a 545 to get the same powers as a 330 series.

So how does the 330i perfoming for you when traffic is crusing between 80 and 90? Do you feel the performance package gives you that much more overall than the standard 330i?


----------



## Musicmesa (Apr 11, 2004)

THE RING said:


> I agree with the resale value of the BMW's. Infi. does not impress me with thier cars, after all they are a nissan. I have the sprots package and i love it. I say diffently get it.


lol - Thanks - I think I will - Saw one and Loved it - kinda back and forth on the cloth type interior - and I am really against the ugly black molding on the sides of the car - I like it color coded like the M3 - but that can be dealt with


----------



## killerdeck (Dec 21, 2001)

*Well, Ill have to let you know*

Well, I am just getting my car this Tuesday so I cant vouch so much for the 80-90 MPH cruising yet. I will keep you updated when I get it though!  As for the increase in performance over the regular 330i for the $, I thought it was well worth it. First off, let me say that I really wanted an M3 too. I could not justify the M3 over the 330i w/ ZHP for the following reasons:

1.) No four door M3
2.) $10K+ more for M3 (M3 I wanted would be ~$49K vs. ~$39K for the ZHP)
3.) I plan on using the car as a daily commuter car as well as fun car. The M3 I drove
did not strike me as a great car to commute in (a little too rough for me). Not to 
mention the 4-7 MPG average fuel efficiency increase in a 330 ZHP over M3. 
4.) Insurance for M3 averaged just under $2000 yr vs. $1275 yr for ZHP

Reasons I chose ZHP over regular 330i:

1.) Imola Red !!! (My favorite BMW color available right now)
2.) Alcantara seats are very nice in TX where the leather burns the heck out of you in 100+ degree days
3.) The extra power and the delivery of it over the regular 330i was different enough for me to notice and I figured it would make it all that much more fun!
4.) The M aero package makes the car look very nice from the front and rear vs. regular 330i
5.) Finally, the ZHP has a feel to it when driven that seems to really captivate driving for me. The exhaust note is much throatier (very similar to E36 M3), the handling is very close to prior E36 M3, yet the car is much more refined/updated and a much better daily driver than the E36 M3. Since I always wanted an E36 M3 the ZHP fit the bill nicely.

My opinion is that you should forego some of the options and get a ZHP over the regular 330i if you really want the pure sporty car feel. I would, however, still get a 330i over a G35 most any day. Hope this helps!


----------



## woody underwood (Feb 9, 2004)

Killerdeck got it exactly right and that's why I've got the 330ci/ZHP ordered. Enough said! 80-90 mph+ is how these cars were designed to run (85 mph/120 kph is the standard limit on most Autobahnen)


----------



## THE RING (Feb 14, 2004)

At 80-90mph seems to be the begining ofmthe comfort zone. Trully nothing i had ever felt before. :thumbup:


----------



## ccha (Dec 30, 2002)

Musicmesa said:


> So how does the 330i perfoming for you when traffic is crusing between 80 and 90? Do you feel the performance package gives you that much more overall than the standard 330i?


I had it up past 90 mph the first day with the car. It's amazing how in control you feel at that speed. The ZHP is so at home when running at 80 - 100 mph. :thumbup:

BTW: Scary fast starts at 130 mph. Ask me how I know.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Musicmesa said:


> So how does the 330i perfoming for you when traffic is crusing between 80 and 90? Do you feel the performance package gives you that much more overall than the standard 330i?


 Even at 110 MPH that I did in Europe the car felt good. It did not feel nervous at all

I got the Performance Package for what it truly is, a combination of mechanical and visual enhancements. Too many people just focus on the mechanical tweaks, and they are missing the point.


----------



## mallards (Oct 30, 2003)

killerdeck said:


> 4.) Remember the G35 does not come with free maintanence std either.


thats worth about 100$ :thumbup:

ben


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

Let's not dissrespect the *Infiniti* G35 coupe, a monster sexy car.


----------



## beberle (Mar 24, 2004)

The Atlanta auto show made my mind up. I got a chance to sit in every conceivable car I've been looking at: RX-8, 350z, G35, AcuraTL, X3... The G35 is a great-driving car, but the interior just leaves me nauseous. Just sit in a BMW back-to-back with a G35; or take test drives in the same evening. I wouldn't buy either one new. 1 to 2 years old, and you've avoided most of the depreciation of the G35; just personal opinion.
Luck! You can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## elmalloc (Dec 7, 2003)

I sat in a 325 and the interior was too plain for me, then again I think every BMW I've been in has been very plain.

The leather seating wasn't that comfortable, either. The BMW 3 series looks pretty good from the outside, but nothing outstanding. I don't think there's any comparison for 3 series vs G35 on exterior.

I'd take a G35 coupe (1-2 years used) if it were with navigation for under 30K, may be hard to find,
-ELmO


----------



## Musicmesa (Apr 11, 2004)

killerdeck said:


> Well, I am just getting my car this Tuesday so I cant vouch so much for the 80-90 MPH cruising yet. I will keep you updated when I get it though!  As for the increase in performance over the regular 330i for the $, I thought it was well worth it. First off, let me say that I really wanted an M3 too. I could not justify the M3 over the 330i w/ ZHP for the following reasons:
> 
> 1.) No four door M3
> 2.) $10K+ more for M3 (M3 I wanted would be ~$49K vs. ~$39K for the ZHP)
> ...


That's just the kind of input I was looking for - Thank you - %$#@ Dealers want you to make a decision NOW - I told them - NO I got plenty of time - I don't want to base a major purchase on an impulse or somthing I have to settle for do to bankers decisions, etc.

When this came about I was originally wanting a Z4 or S2000 - I just cant justify the lack of practicality in a roadster - so looks like the 330i Pwerfpack will give me everything I am looking for


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Welcome! I recommend getting the 330i, with or without the ZHP (your choice). The absolute BEST thing would be a 4-door M3...but if you really want thrusting power...buy a 330i, and then invest another $5000 in the ESS Tuning Supercharger kit...which would bring you to 335hp (2 more than an M3).


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Musicmesa said:


> Absolutely - good idea just that I have found in the real world, you really don't get the chance to take a car to its limits in the test drive - Thanks!


Why don't you? Ask a salesperson if he has an issue with that - Infinity did with me at one place and BMW did at one place - and if the sales policy is to take you on two freeways and surface streets ask to talk to the manager. If he won't play ball, call the competition and let them know what you want. I did this and found two dealers who let you really test drive a car. sold me on BMW.

There's no reason to EVER buy a car unless you know it will perform as you wish.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

ff said:


> The additional performance of the ZHP isn't worth the extra $$$, IMO. It really isn't any faster than the regular 330, and the handling is only marginally better (it corners a _little_ flatter, but you really have to pay attention to feel the difference).
> 
> I've been particularily underwhelmed with the terribly heavy wheels. The car just doesn't stay planted as well when the corners are even slightly bumpy.
> 
> I've had a year and 20K miles to live with this car, and would have a hard time justifying buying another ZHP over the SP. If not for the awesome cloth interior, I'd be very disappointed.


Funny I feel the opposite. I road in a 330i the other day and felt like I made the better decision. The ride of the standard 330i was softer, the car was quieter and it didn't seem to have the same primal urgency as my ZHP.

I went for the leather on mine as I hate the alcantara stuff. But I love the higher rev-line, the throatier exhaust, the 18s, the tighter suspension and the M3-like front.

When my lease is up i hope BMW has something like this again because the regular versions of their cars are too sedate.


----------



## killerdeck (Dec 21, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Funny I feel the opposite. I road in a 330i the other day and felt like I made the better decision. The ride of the standard 330i was softer, the car was quieter and it didn't seem to have the same primal urgency as my ZHP.
> 
> I went for the leather on mine as I hate the alcantara stuff. But I love the higher rev-line, the throatier exhaust, the 18s, the tighter suspension and the M3-like front.
> 
> When my lease is up i hope BMW has something like this again because the regular versions of their cars are too sedate.


Blue,

Couldnt agree with you more! There is no way that the regular 330i w/ SP has the same feel, sound, and excitement that ZHP provides.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> Welcome! I recommend getting the 330i, with or without the ZHP (your choice). The absolute BEST thing would be a 4-door M3...but if you really want thrusting power...buy a 330i, and then invest another $5000 in the ESS Tuning Supercharger kit...which would bring you to 335hp (2 more than an M3).


:thumbup:

It's $6k, however.

And with another grand or so, you can add upgraded sways that are stiffer than the M3's, and adjustable too, and an exhaust system to get the sound of your choice. I went with UUC swaybarbarians and the UUC Twin Silencer Exhaust. I couldn't be happier with the aggressive, throaty, deep sound of the TSE, while not being too loud and obnoxious. And, of course, it doesn't sound like a go-cart on steroids like those coffee-can monstrosities.

So, I've put roughly $7k of direct performance mods in to my ride, plus my own sweat, and have a ride that compares favorably with an M3. Spending $3k less, and having a lot of fun getting there.


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

I can't speak for a 330, but I went from a Prelude like yours(except manual) to a 325i and absolutely love the Bimmer. I won't say it's any quicker than the Honda, but just feels much more solid.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

beberle said:


> The Atlanta auto show made my mind up. I got a chance to sit in every conceivable car I've been looking at: RX-8, 350z, G35, AcuraTL, X3... The G35 is a great-driving car, but the interior just leaves me nauseous. Just sit in a BMW back-to-back with a G35; or take test drives in the same evening. I wouldn't buy either one new. 1 to 2 years old, and you've avoided most of the depreciation of the G35; just personal opinion.
> Luck! You can't really go wrong with either.


There are rumors of a MY05 interior refresh for the G35...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

elmalloc said:


> I sat in a 325 and the interior was too plain for me, then again I think every BMW I've been in has been very plain.
> 
> The leather seating wasn't that comfortable, either. The BMW 3 series looks pretty good from the outside, but nothing outstanding. I don't think there's any comparison for 3 series vs G35 on exterior.
> 
> ...


The leather on the 3-series doesn't seem to be very good... I don't know about the nappa leather on an M3, but I don't think I'd pay a premium for this leather again if I could do it over...


----------

